# For Single MC Members



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

You might want to memorize this number: 617-861-3962

(Go ahead and call it...you'll just hear a recording)


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

You bastard, thats Niteowls number!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

recording is broken, but i recognize that number :-(


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's the original  Outgoing message

Press for Option #1

Press for Option #2

Press for Option #3


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Single is a good thing :smile:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

yes it is!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Michele said:


> Single is a good thing :smile:


Sure, rub it in Michele and Cindy!!! I may have to post a big hairy spider for you guys now!!!!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice, my pool boy with take care of them!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Nice, my pool boy with take care of them


You have a pool boy....Snipe is going to be jell us....


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Stbbrn, NE and I share him...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

damn wish i had a pool boy lol


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cinderella said:


> damn wish i had a pool boy lol


Here you go.. Compliments of Representative Barney Frank.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao omg noo!:L:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1



Michele said:


> Single is a good thing :smile:


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

This is our pool boy!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Michele said:


> This is our pool boy!!


 Only when youve got your beer goggles on otherwise he looks like this


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

JAP that just RUINS a perfect visual!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do I even want to know what this number is to?


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

OK CJIS...what number?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Errr the one Delta posted that started this whole thread.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Gotcha, I was still stuck on the pool boy...my bad


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

CJIS said:


> Do I even want to know what this number is to?


Call it.....you have my word it's not a phone sex number, and you'll get a laugh, provided you haven't been given it before by a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Call it.....you have my word it's not a phone sex number, and you'll get a laugh, provided you haven't been given it before by a member of the opposite sex.


Sam gave it to him at the last M&G.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

BLONDE MOMENT .. haha. Eh, it happens. 



Michele said:


> Gotcha, I was still stuck on the pool boy...my bad


----------

